# Shame on Him



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Shame on him for exercising his rights. If we had gun control he could have been the victim.

WBNS-10TV in Columbus, Ohio, reports that a pizza-delivery driver in Columbus stopped two men armed with shotguns who attempted to rob him.
At first, the driver, who has a Right-to-Carry permit, warned the criminals to leave him alone. When the robbers persisted, the driver drew a gun and shot both criminals. The robbers fled the scene, but were captured a short time later when one of the criminals was found nearby with wounds to his head and chest.
Rather than the hostility some pizza delivery drivers have faced from their employers after exercising their right to self-defense, the owner of Padova's Pizza has had words of support for his driver, stating, "He is just too good of a person, and I have known him too long, and I hope he doesn't have mental anguish over this."


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amen ! Glad his employer stood behind him. Those guys get robbed all the time in suburban areas by these fake orders and then get ambushed. Pretty scary.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Imagine that...an employer who praises his employee for carrying and using it. Good for him, if I were closer I'd order a pizza to show my support.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Good for that Brave young man--I congratulate him for standing up to those criminals-- Good job - HOORAH!!!!!!!!-----need many more young men like him----------sb


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wish my daughters former employer had a pair, we no longer support TEXAS ROADHOUSE regardless.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not so sure going up against two shotguns with a handgun was the best of ideas. The outcome could have been a lot different.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah they could have robbed and then shot him, or robbed him and then beat him and gone on to do the same to others. It was, no doubt a risky move, but, very likely less risky than letting them go on. There is no way I'd trust a gun weilding POS to "just" rob me and walk away if I had the opportunity to shoot his sorry a$$ first. The way I see it that was his best chance for survival.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

This story is good reason to prcatice practical shooting if you carry, and not only your shooting skills but presenting your weapon and using your head to distract the other party as you do.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Yeah they could have robbed and then shot him, or robbed him and then beat him and gone on to do the same to others. It was, no doubt a risky move, but, very likely less risky than letting them go on. There is no way I'd trust a gun weilding POS to "just" rob me and walk away if I had the opportunity to shoot his sorry a$$ first. The way I see it that was his best chance for survival.


You do bring up a good point Don. If they are lowlife enough to rob you they could just as easily kill you.


----------



## Tek (Feb 13, 2012)

Good for the pizza guy!


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Did any of you listen to Lou Dobbs on Fox News, think it was yesterday. He gave a report on number of killings in 2011 by rifle only. It was like less than half of the number of deaths caused by bare hands. Something like rifle-358 and hand-746 (don't quote me on the numbers but sure of the percentage.) Funny part he asked if they, government, were going to ban "hands". Guess if they did that it would solve everything, except kicking or biting someone to death. That will never happen though. You would not be able to take your money and hand it over to them. Lol


----------

